# My new Obers are here!!!!!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here they are!!!

First, GCH Singing-Spruce WHK Symphony 9*M Elite Doe(sorry, she has to introduced with that title ) Her call name is Phoebe:

She has such a beautiful head:









mmmm..... grass..........









Isn't she pretty?!?!?!









And here's her daughter, Sirianne, call name is Anna:









She isn't as big as her mom yet of course, I didn't want to set her up for shots because she's only two weeks away, she is very long and level:


















Her udder is going to be very nice, high and wide in the rear, with an awesome fore:









And both of them together:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my first love


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!!!! :leap: Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so pretty!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! They are just sweeties


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooooooo.... Oops, let me clean up the puddle of drool I just left.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls!! I like their long bodies and graceful necks.....as well as their pretty faces!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Sarah!! They are so gorgeous!! Those look like BIG does. Oh man.. tooo lovely! Congrats! :wahoo:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz and Katherine!! Yes, they are big does for obers, Phoebe is 30 inches at the withers! :shocked:


----------

